# Real racing 3



## leehob (Jul 9, 2014)

Anyone else on this game, I am an addict and have clocked over 330 hours racing, I am 68 percent through the game and have played for almost 2 years on and off, currently have 239 gold and 1.5 million in cash, what's your stats, driver name etc, I am teddybear44. :wave:


----------

